# Natsu, Now 4 Months old *image heavy*



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello all! I've been neglecting to post on here. Natsu is doing great! Training has been a breeze, he's such a willing pup. I'll share some videos at the bottom  

3 months old here

































4 months old  


































































Heeling
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=143GcX50HCo

Heeling with obstacles
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8awVro2uVmc


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cute!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Adorable! :wub:


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Great pics! Love those ear flooflies!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Great pictures! What kind of camera is that?? Still looking for a good camera


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you all! ^_^ 



Bella67 said:


> Great pictures! What kind of camera is that?? Still looking for a good camera


I use a Nikon D3000  It's an older camera and I would like to upgrade it but it still does a pretty good job.
It was $500 when I bought it some 5 years ago, so you can probably find it a good deal cheaper now.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

He's going to be the most incredibly versatile dog :wub: Absolutely love him, and he's coming along so nicely! Your puppy stacking skills are amazing LOL


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Feb 2, 2015)

Why have a no petting service dog harness? I would think that you would want a service animal to be approached by people so that it gets well socialized.

I ask because I plan to train my puppy as a service animal as well.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Love him!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Very good and fun looking puppy


----------



## JoanMcM (Dec 5, 2013)

I love his ear foofies too! And his great expression! He is a good boy!


----------



## KnightTx (Feb 6, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

He is absolutely adorable!! He is such a good boy and doing so well!!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you all!



ViciousXUSMC said:


> Why have a no petting service dog harness? I would think that you would want a service animal to be approached by people so that it gets well socialized.
> 
> I ask because I plan to train my puppy as a service animal as well.


Sorry for the late reply I just saw this.

This vest has nothing to do with the dog having an approachable temperament or not. That's the last thing I'm worried about, we're past the point of socializing, that is done as a wee pup for us. 

He needs to learn to ignore people, and people fawning over your dog make that hard and can set back training. I expect my dogs to tune people out when they're in training/work mode. 

And I don't know about you, but I hate being stopped every 5 minutes. Granted I am not terribly social, but I like going out to feel normal, not to be a spectacle.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Since I posted, I might as well share some updated pictures! 









Working with Jason of Adlerhimmel
























Handling class


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

So handsome!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you guys! ^_^ 


Some shots from today! He's about 4 1/2 months.








Learning to be calm around bitework.








But he got to play too
















We’ve made some progress with his new “smile” trick.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

So cute! How did you teach him smile?


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

It was a happy accident, we were practicing his leave it (refusing treats pushed towards his face) and he usually raises his lips before he bites something. I think he raised them just out of conflict "Should I leave it or should I bite it?" and I just marked and rewarded it  (Although you want to add a different cue on as quickly as possible so it doesn't become your leave it.)


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice. I was impressed with how he handled all the distractions at the trial and how nice his obedience is already. Keep up the good work. I'm sure I will see him more in the future.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

mycobraracr said:


> Very nice. I was impressed with how he handled all the distractions at the trial and how nice his obedience is already. Keep up the good work. I'm sure I will see him more in the future.


Thank you! I really appreciate the kind words! I'm very happy with him so far, he's such an eager worker.


----------



## GeorgeD (Mar 11, 2015)

He is such a good looking dog, and his training is impressive. I hope I can teach my girl as well.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Great looking pup and he seems to be doing great on his training despite the distractions. Kudos to your training!


----------

